# Can you cut 45 degree angles with a router bit?



## jchutch75 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi from AZ. My husband, Paul, and I are attempting to build a bar. The project design said it is for novices, but I am not so sure. Can you cut 45 degree angles with a router bit? If so, what bit? We have to cut 45 degree angles into both sides of a 2 x 6. They are only 1/4 inch deep.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome.
You just need to bevel an edge at 45º? That's not a problem. You can go to a Home Depot or Lowe's or any place that sells router bits & pick up a 45º chamfer bit that has a bearing mounted on it. You can get this bit with a 1/4" or 1/2" shank. Make sure your router can handle a 1/2" if you buy the larger shank. All routers will take the 1/4". Here's a link to what type of bit you need. Use a piece of scrap to do a test cut then when you like the sample then you can proceed to your bar pieces. Can be done in one pass.

Rockler 45 Degree Chamfer Router Bits - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us. 

The chamfer bit will do the trick. The bit will come with a guide bearing on top so it can be used in or out of a router table. Just use a piece if scrap to set the depth to the 1/4" you want. For my part if the piece is long I prefer the free hand, out of the table for shorter pieces the table is the best for me. Either way be sure to go against the direction of rotation of the bit. In the table it feeds right to left, free hand left to right. If you feed with the direction of rotation the router will "take off" with you and can lead to an injury, it is called a "climb cut" and is sometimes nessary to use but only after much experience. If you use a router table be sure not to get your stock between the bit and the fence, once again a not good outcome. 

It may be that you already know all this but when you asked about chamfer bit I suspected you all have had limited experience with a router. Some others may wish to add some from their experience. Just be sure to be safe and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The bearing bits are handy for putting a chamfer on the edge of a board but I think you are better off buying a large diameter V bit. This bit will also cut the chamfer but can be used for other operations as well. I got this bit years ago and find new uses for it all the time. I am going to buy a larger version and that is what I recommend you look for.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike is correct about the "V" bit just remember it must be used in the router table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, you can use the V bit with an edge guide as well for free hand work.


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

A 45 degree router bit makes a nice 45 degree edge.

I did this one with a bit with a bearing and router table.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Agreed, it just seemed these folks were not too experienced with their router so I thought the chamfer bit would be easier for them.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I just bought a "V Bit" to cut 45 degree miter joints in a box carcase without breaking the grain pattern around the box sides. I still use the 45 degree chamfer bit with bearing when using different woods in my box carcase miter joints. I also discovered having different cutting depths are nice to have on hand.

Just my less than 2 cents worth of info.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jchutch75 said:


> Hi from AZ. My husband, Paul, and I are attempting to build a bar. The project design said it is for novices, but I am not so sure. Can you cut 45 degree angles with a router bit? If so, what bit? We have to cut 45 degree angles into both sides of a 2 x 6. They are only 1/4 inch deep.


I do most of my 45° joints on the router table, as shown in many of my threads. These shots are taken from project that I did via email for a disabled member some time ago.
If routing narrow pieces it's essential to use a decent size right angled pusher.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I know, it's a router forum, but being that the stock being used is a 2X6, the table saw might be a good option as well. Let the salvos begin.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Frank, there are many ways to perform most woodworking tasks and they all work but the question asked was: "Can you cut 45 degree angles with a router bit?"


----------



## Melva (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, new here what is a right angled pusher?

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Melva, that is an Aussie name for a push block. A simple to use push block can be made from 3/4" thick material cut to a 4" x 4" square. Drill a hole in the middle and insert a Shaker style peg like in this photo.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike said:


> Frank, there are many ways to perform most woodworking tasks and they all work but the question asked was: "Can you cut 45 degree angles with a router bit?"


I realize that, and I apologize if that's necessary. I just offered what I thought might be an easier way given the size of the stock.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

routafinger said:


> I realize that, and I apologize if that's necessary. I just offered what I thought might be an easier way given the size of the stock.


Frank, I agree with you! Because its possible, doesn't always make it the best solution!


----------



## Melva (Jan 30, 2012)

Mike, thank you for the info and picture. I will making some of these tonight.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Frank & Duane, I agree for 2" x 6" material a table saw would be easier to make the 45° cut. Problem is not everyone has a table saw so it helps to explore alternate methods. A good example of this might be working on a job site and your saw burns up. Instead of wasting the time driving for a replacement you can complete the job with your router. Thinking outside the box may help you out of a jamb. This is the beauty of the forums; considering different methods and sharing ideas. Please keep making suggestions; we all benefit from it.


----------

